# Shop Updates



## PlanBWoodworks (Jan 29, 2017)

I was looking through my workshop photos in my profile and realized that I have updated my shop quite a bit recently. To my knowledge, and apologies if I am incorrect, there is not an ongoing thread to discuss workshop updates or post new photos. This post is my attempt to begin that thread.

Today, I took updated photos of my shop and now I intend to bore you with a shop tour!










Looking into my shop from the garage door, you'll see my new (to me) Grizzly G7944 drill press and my Grizzly G055LX 14" bandsaw. The first of my 2 workbenches, my tool wall and my shop made stool are also pictured. 

























My clamp rack is a work in progress. As my clamp collection grows, I am beginning to think of more effective storage solutions.




























Next photos show my 2 shop made air cleaners. The box fan and filter came first and is only marginally effective. Far more effective is my furnace blower/filter box of Jay Bates' design. That thing really puts out some air.























































The photos above show my miter saw station and some storage solutions, as well as my router table. The wings of my miter saw station fold up (a throwback to when my wife was still kidding herself that we might park in the garage again!)






























































Next is my dust collection. HF unit with a Super Dust Deputy. I have 2 main lines, 1 to the miter saw and 1 to a flex hose that a move from tool to tool.

Along the right wall, I have more storage. Wood, fasteners and various…








































































Finally, you'll see my highly modified Dewalt 7480 table saw. I enclosed the saw for additional dust collection, added additional rip capacity with the table (40"), and a fold down outfeed table. 








































































The broad view:


























I hope you enjoyed the tour of my shop. I hope others will also post here. I am sure that I am not the only person who enjoys shop stuff!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW! Very orderly well thought-out set up. Clean and ready for your craftsmanship. Thanks for the in-depth review. I'll certainly be watching for updates.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

I for one enjoyed your shop tour. I get satisfaction from making as may pieces of my wood working furniture as I can. It is nice to see someone who makes custom accessorys rather just go buy something which probably does not work as well as the custom one. Also I like to steal (borrow) some ideas. Thanks for sharing. I need to update my ever changing shop pictures.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

looks to me like your new toys fit very well into your shop …. mine is an ongoing update as new ideas come along …. GREAT SHOP :<))


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

I like it, but…....I am jealous!!! It appears that you can walk into your shop and find anything you want!!! I realize it may not always be like that, but it looks very well organized. It looks like everything "has it's place" and that is something I currently do not enjoy in mine.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Really nice workshop. You have a great selection of tools-it must have taken years to acquire. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Wow! It's always great to see an updated and more organized shop. (Add me to the "Jealous List"....LOL) Also second the idea of "stealing"/borrowing/getting ideas from things done in other people's shops. These photos are excellent sources of inspiration to the rest of us. BTW, there is a "State of the woodshop" thread somewhere here on the LJ site. (Maybe "Coffee Lounge" ?) You may want to enjoy some bragging privileges there as well as check out the other posts. Thank you SO much for sharing the nice photos of your shop. Cooler weather and semi retirement are looming in September. That should afford me some more, much needed time to get the shop more organized. Your pics are an added boost to the momentum that's been building for this reorganizing project.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

You had me at the Empire ruler for your table saw rule. lol. Lots of inspired, different, and unique takes on many projects. Great job in getting it all setup like that.


----------



## PlanBWoodworks (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for bringing this thread back up. I am glad that several people have enjoyed it. I was actually preparing to update it myself. I am in the process of a full shop reorganization necessitated by the demise of my Dewalt table saw. I replaced it with a saw with a bit of a larger footprint. I will post some updates soon!

I will add a teaser…









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Thanks for bringing this thread back up. I am glad that several people have enjoyed it. I was actually preparing to update it myself. I am in the process of a full shop reorganization necessitated by the demise of my Dewalt table saw. I replaced it with a saw with a bit of a larger footprint. I will post some updates soon!
> 
> I will add a teaser…
> 
> ...


I'm just about done with my reorganization based around my SawStop as well. Best assembly instruction ever. Enjoy and savor it as we'll probably never see instructions like this from anyone else. lol.


----------

